# Dbol & water retention??



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Curently on 3rd week of Dbol, test and tren, gains have been bloody amazing, so far I have not noticed any water retention, would this be down to the proviron I am taking??? Or will I have water retention futher down the line??


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Dbol bloat can be lessened by eating a clean diet. Many people balloon up due to sodium intake.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

OldMan said:


> Dbol bloat can be lessened by eating a clean diet. Many people balloon up due to sodium intake.


Wicked mate nice one, diet is spot on, no salt and plenty water etc...


----------



## deanoabbeyboy (May 15, 2008)

Hi

This is exactly the cycle i started yesterday;

dbol kick start 30mg ed for 4 weeks

800mg test 400 pw

200mg tren E pw

adex 0.5 mg eod

hcg from week 3 onwards

planning to run tren for 10-12 weeks then switch to winstrol for 4 weeks.

My question is should i also throw in some proviron to reduce water retention?

this is my first tren cycle, herd so many good things about tren (also bad too lol)

cheers


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

miggs said:


> Wicked mate nice one, diet is spot on, no salt and plenty water etc...


Well you need some salt mate. None is not ideal.


----------



## deanoabbeyboy (May 15, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## little_horus (Oct 20, 2010)

miggs said:


> Curently on 3rd week of Dbol, test and tren, gains have been bloody amazing, so far I have not noticed any water retention, would this be down to the proviron I am taking??? Or will I have water retention futher down the line??


Also using Dbol as a kick start at the moment, almost finished 3rd week and am loving the results. Little to no water retention myself, actually getting quite vascular. Am only running 20mg per day though. Out of curiosity what dosage are you running mate?


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Well you need some salt mate. None is not ideal.


He is unlikely to be having a total sodium free diet, but limiting it's intake will help eliminate some bloat.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

little_horus said:


> Also using Dbol as a kick start at the moment, almost finished 3rd week and am loving the results. Little to no water retention myself, actually getting quite vascular. Am only running 20mg per day though. Out of curiosity what dosage are you running mate?


.

Hi mate, i am currently using 40mg, tomorrow Is the start of my 4th week so will bring it down to 30mg, I am with u on this one vascularty is fantastic.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I would agree that bloat with any sort of gear will be totally down to diet either through your macros and micros especially sodium (salt) but also simple carbs and breads etc.

The thing is most people put bloat down to the actual gear rather than looking at what they are actually putting through their mouths as they think well i am on gear i need cals so i am going to eat a bit of junk here and a bit of junk there, which is utter BS even though i know you can afford ot have excess cals more than normal you should look at your diets more when on gear than when off it!

not blazin no one here just putting my 2ps worth in.


----------



## little_horus (Oct 20, 2010)

miggs said:


> .
> 
> Hi mate, i am currently using 40mg, tomorrow Is the start of my 4th week so will bring it down to 30mg, I am with u on this one vascularty is fantastic.


Nice- Yeah really liking the effects of the Dbol. Had only planned to run it for 4 weeks however am starting to think that maybe 6 weeks would produce some fantastic results with the test fully kicking in. How long are you running your kick start? Also, you got a journal up and running miggs? Would be interested in following your progress with this one. Cheers!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

little_horus said:


> Nice- Yeah really liking the effects of the Dbol. Had only planned to run it for 4 weeks however am starting to think that maybe 6 weeks would produce some fantastic results with the test fully kicking in. How long are you running your kick start? Also, you got a journal up and running miggs? Would be interested in following your progress with this one. Cheers!


Bloody hell was thinking the same about doing a couple more weeks. But I guess I should just stick to the 4 weeks as planed.

Taking test and tren guess when that starts kicking in, will be good timing


----------

